# Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte



## Alterac (2. Januar 2012)

*Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe man darf hier auch News über Anonymous schreiben.

ANhänger von Anonymous haben ein Enthüllungsportal veröffentlicht.
Auf diesem werden Namen,Adressen,Telefonnummern von NPD Unterstützern
und Kunden von rechten Versandhäusern veröffentlicht.
Die Informationen sind nicht alle neu aber erstmal komplett abrufbar.
Sie nennen es Operation "Blitzkrieg".

Das Forum ist zu erreichen unter entfernt

Die Seite scheint sehr launisch zu sein und bei einigen funktioniert sie nicht.

Hier also ein Screenshot: http://www8.pic-upload.de/02.01.12/4qoebhhunsw4.jpgentfernt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

die seite geht nicht...


----------



## Alterac (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Doch geht wieder.


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Nö bei mir passiert nichts


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Sind sie durch diese Stigmatisierung wirklich besser als die Nazis?


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

geht immer noch nicht.
wird wohl grad mit ddos angriffen attackiert 

@alterac: leere mal deinen cache...


----------



## Shi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

http://nazi-leaks.net/

bei mir gehts

Achja, ich find das ist eine super Aktion 
Hoffentlich werden ein paar Kollegen vom schwarzen Block die Spender mal zu Hause besuchen


----------



## DaStash (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Ich finde das überhaupt nicht gut private Daten zu veröffentlichen, darüber hinaus verstoßen sie gegen decn Hackercodec. Ich mag die NPD nicht aber ich akzeptiere sie aus demokratischer Sicht und man sollte mit ihr auch demokratisch umgehen.

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

vielleicht hat der ISP die seite gesperrt...keine ahnung.
bei mir geht net...


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde das überhaupt nicht gut private Daten zu veröffentlichen, darüber hinaus verstoßen sie gegen decn Hackercodec. Ich mag die NPD nicht aber ich akzeptiere sie aus demokratischer Sicht und man sollte mit ihr auch demokratisch umgehen.
> 
> MfG


 So sehe ich das auch...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Ohne mich hier irgend einer Seite anschließen zu wollen, aber: Wir leben in einer Demokratie, wenn man Rechte mit Spenden unterstütz, unterstützt ist das 1. nicht verboten und 2. Privatsache!

Das die NPD in irgendwelche "terroristischen" (hust...) Aktivitäten verwickelt ist, ist doch noch garnicht bewiesen.

Außerdem, welches Recht nehmen sich die hacker eigentlich raus, einfach Menschen im Internet zu diskriminieren?? Jeder hat das Recht, die Partei seiner Vorstellung zu unterstützen. Diese Hacker sind kein Scheiss besser, denn sie handeln genauso gesetzeswidrig! 

Ich heiße die NPD nicht gut, aber das ist eindeutig der letzte Dreck, diese "hackeraktionen".

und dann noch "nazi-leaks" omg, wenn dann "neonazi-leaks". Hier Hakenkreuze zu verwenden und SS Uniformen etc. haut irgendwie nicht hin, ich bezweifel nämlich, dass dort noch echt Nazis von früher mithelfen!


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Seite geht nur manchmal...


----------



## Shi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Scheiß auf den Hackerkodex, scheiß auf die Privatsphäre von Menschen die eine Sache unterstützen die 55 Mio Menschen das Leben gekostet hat, also solche Menschen sind der letzte Dreck und es ist nur gut dass jetzt alle sehen können wer zum Abschaum dazugehört


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Shi schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den Hackerkodex, scheiß auf die Privatsphäre von Menschen die eine Sache unterstützen die 55 Mio Menschen das Leben gekostet hat, also solche Menschen sind der letzte Dreck und es ist nur gut dass jetzt alle sehen können wer zum Abschaum dazugehört


 
Wir wollen ja jetzt keine Historische Unterhaltung anstoßen, aber zu behaupten, die Deutschen Nazis waren alleine für alle Weltkriegstoten verantwortlich ist mehr als nur Quatsch und wohlgemerkt bezweifel ich, das die aktuellen Neonazi "Terroristen" (hust) 55 mio Menschen getötet haben. 

Du ziehst das hier etwas aus dem Ruder!


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> Scheiß auf den Hackerkodex, scheiß auf die Privatsphäre von  Menschen die eine Sache unterstützen die 55 Mio Menschen das Leben  gekostet hat, also solche Menschen sind der letzte Dreck und es ist nur  gut dass jetzt alle sehen können wer zum Abschaum dazugehört


/sign 

EDIT: 
@ Adam West: Aber für sehr viele...


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Shi schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den Hackerkodex, scheiß auf die Privatsphäre von Menschen die eine Sache unterstützen die 55 Mio Menschen das Leben gekostet hat, also solche Menschen sind der letzte Dreck und es ist nur gut dass jetzt alle sehen können wer zum Abschaum dazugehört


 ich wollte es nicht sagen, aber du hast es auf den punkt gebracht! danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Shi schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den Hackerkodex, scheiß auf die Privatsphäre von Menschen die eine Sache unterstützen die 55 Mio Menschen das Leben gekostet hat, also solche Menschen sind der letzte Dreck und es ist nur gut dass jetzt alle sehen können wer zum Abschaum dazugehört


 
Trotzdem...
Wenn wir diese Menschen deklassieren sind wir nicht besser als sie.
Deklassierung und Stigmatisierung hatten wir doch schonmal...


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Trotzdem...
> Wenn wir diese Menschen deklassieren sind wir nicht besser als sie.


 Sehe ich auch so.
(Ich schreibe das in dem Thread schon zum zweiten Mal...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> Wenn wir diese Menschen deklassieren sind wir nicht besser als sie.



Das ist richtig, aber ohne irgendeine Art der Darstellung wird es wohl nicht sehr wirksam, oder?! So ist es auf jeden Fall wirksam...


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber ohne irgendeine Art der Darstellung wird es wohl nicht sehr wirksam, oder?! So ist es auf jeden Fall wirksam...


 
*Was *wird wirksam? Solange es nicht gegen das Gesetz verstößt, dürfen die Menschen unterstützen was sie wollen. Wenn sie aufgrund ihrer Überzeugungen von der Gesellschaft deklassiert werden, sind die anderen, welche die "Rechten" nicht leiden können, keinen Deut besser, denn sie diskriminieren eine Minderheit, die eine andere Meinung hat als der Rest der Bevölkerung!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Jetzt mal eine gaaanz abwegige Idee:
Wir könnten doch mal versuchen mit ihnen zu reden und sie durch Argumente überzeugen, wenn sie ihre Thesen verbreiten.
Das wäre doch sicher auch wirksam!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine gaaanz abwegige Idee:
> Wir könnten doch mal versuchen mit ihnen zu reden und sie durch Argumente überzeugen, wenn sie ihre Thesen verbreiten.
> Das wäre doch sicher auch wirksam!


 Das sehe schonwieder so 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> *Was *wird  wirksam? Solange es nicht gegen das Gesetz verstößt, dürfen die  Menschen unterstützen was sie wollen. Wenn sie aufgrund ihrer  Überzeigungen von der Gesellschaft deklassiert werden, sind die anderen,  welche die "Rechten" nicht leiden können, keienn Deut besser, denn sie  diskriminieren eine Minderheit, die eine andere Meinung hat als der Rest  der Bevölkerung!



Der Wiederstand (den unsere Gesellschaft ja auch erlaubt...) wird wirksam, und du willst wohl nicht bestreiten, dass hier Wiederstand angebracht ist, oder?


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine gaaanz abwegige Idee:
> Wir könnten doch mal versuchen mit ihnen zu reden und sie durch Argumente überzeugen, wenn sie ihre Thesen verbreiten.
> Das wäre doch sicher auch wirksam!


 
So dumm es auch klingen mag, keiner hat bis jetzt etwas anderes versucht, außer die Leute wegsperren zu wollen, zu dikriminieren oder zu verurteilen. Es gibt so viele Rechte Außsteiger, die es geschafft haben, dort weg zu kommen.



lunar19 schrieb:


> Der Wiederstand (den unsere Gesellschaft ja auch  erlaubt...) wird wirksam, und du willst wohl nicht bestreiten, dass hier  Wiederstand angebracht ist, oder?


 
Meine persönliche Einstellung hierzu tut nichts zur Sache, da meine Argumentation sich hier nicht gegen persönliche Ansichten, sondern gegen nicht gesetzes konforme Aktionen richtet. Es geht hier um Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit für *alle*, solange es nicht gegen das Gesetz verstößt, können die Leute gern protestieren, etc. aber Brandmarken in der Öffentlichkeit von privaten Daten ist und bleibt nunmal illegal!

ps.: Man sollte prinzipiell neutral an so einer Unterhaltung teilnehmen, ansonsten kann man keine objektiven Argumente finden.


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> Meine persönliche Einstellung hierzu tut nichts zur Sache, es geht hier um Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit für *alle*,  solange es nicht gegen das Gesetz verstößt, können die Leute gern  protestieren, etc. aber Brandmarken in der Öffentlichkeit von privaten  Daten ist und bleibt nunmal illegal!


Vielleicht sollte man dann mal überlgen, ob unsere Gesetze da nicht einfach falsch sind...Wenn Leute, welche die Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit für *alle *einschränken wollen, geschützt werden?! (Bezug zum Nationalsozialismus...)

EDIT: 





> ps.: Man sollte prinzipiell neutral an so einer Unterhaltung teilnehmen, ansonsten kann man keine objektiven Argumente finden.


Stimm ich dir zu...ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen...klang wohl ein bisschen harsch!


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

naja, ob das mal hilft, anonymus positiv dastehen zu lassen? Und warum nur bei rechten Verbänden, und nicht bei Linken? sind bei anonymus überwiegend linke/linksextreme, die frage könnte bei der geschichte wohl auch auftauchen


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dann mal überlgen, ob unsere Gesetze da nicht einfach falsch sind...Wenn Leute, welche die Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit für *alle *einschränken wollen, geschützt werden?! (Bezug zum Nationalsozialismus...)



Das kommt natürlich auch dann darauf an, was für reale Ziele hinter den Aussagen dieser Rechten liegt und wie sehr sie unterstützt werden. Aber im Grunde hast du Recht.



lunar19 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Stimm ich dir zu...ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen...



Ja, deine Frage war so gestellt, also ob du mir ein pro-rechts-Argument entlocken wolltest 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ob das mal hilft, anonymus positiv dastehen  zu lassen? Und warum nur bei rechten Verbänden, und nicht bei Linken?  sind bei anonymus überwiegend linke/linksextreme, die frage könnte bei  der geschichte wohl auch auftauchen


 
Eben, niemand weiß, was hinter den Fassaden der anderen Parteien und Verbände für Ideen auf sich warten lassen!
Gleichheit für alle? Na dann sollten aber alle Parteien gehackt und Daten von allen veröffentlich werden.


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> Das kommt natürlich auch dann darauf an, was für reale Ziele hinter den  Aussagen dieser Rechten liegt und wie sehr sie unterstützt werden. Aber  im Grunde hast du Recht.


Also nur mal so als Beispiel, was ich unter einschränkenten Zielen verstehe: 

Nummer 1 
Nummer 2
und noch eine Anspielung: Nummer 3 (geht auch nicht...)



> Ja, deine Frage war so gestellt, also ob du mir ein pro-recht-Argument entlocken wolltest


Wollt ich nicht...



> naja,  ob das mal hilft, anonymus positiv dastehen  zu lassen? Und warum nur  bei rechten Verbänden, und nicht bei Linken?  sind bei anonymus  überwiegend linke/linksextreme, die frage könnte bei  der geschichte  wohl auch auftauchen
> Eben, niemand weiß, was hinter den Fassaden der anderen Parteien und Verbände für Ideen auf sich warten lassen!
> Gleichheit für alle? Na dann sollten aber alle Parteien gehackt und Daten von allen veröffentlich werden.



Wär auf jeden Fall aufschlussreich...


----------



## PEG96 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Anonymus ein haufen selbstjustizbetreibender Kleinkinder, teilweise sogar Verbrecher. Stehen für Freiheit um gleich mal ein paar Leute zu diskrimienieren in dem sie ihre Namen veröffentlichen, das spricht klar gegen ihre Prinzip, dass im Internet alles Anonym sein soll.
Wo kommen wir denn da hin, ist der gläserne Bürger etwa das Ziel von Anonymus?
Mich würde interessieren, was die davon halten würden, wenn die Namen der Mitglieder von Anonymus auf einmal irgendwo veröffentlicht werden. 
Das die Homepage nicht funktioniert ist typisch, was bitte hat Anonymus denn bis jetzt erreicht, ihre lächerlichen DDos-Attacken sind doch auch völle sinnbefreit.
Haben sie nicht zuletzt irgendwelche Firmen gehakt um an Kundendaten(hauptsächlich wohl Kreditkartendaten) zu kommen, das sieht für mich eher nach einer Verbrecherbande aus, die sich mit dem Gewand des Gerechten decken möchte.

Ob das alles wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht sicher sagen, da ich mich nicht wirklich intensiv mit Anonymus beschäftigt habe und auch besseres zu tun habe. Nach Allem was man so grob hört, scheint es wirklich so zu sein, wie oben beschrieben.

MfG PEG


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

@lunar19: 

Gut, was diese Querschläger mit "Gas..." angeht ist natürlich eindeutig. Zu deinem Bsp. aus Nummer 1 könnte man jedoch als Gegenargument anbringen, das es in vielen Ländern durchaus normal ist, das kriminelle Ausländer ausgewiesen werden, auch in demokratischen Ländern, keiner beschimpft diese Länder aber als Nazilover.

2 Punkte, 2 gegensätliche Ansichten/Begründungen (ohne pro rechts zu sein). Es ist schwer, hier ein Konsens zu finden, da die Auslegung hier stark mit beeinflußt. Ist alles nicht so einfach^^

Das scheint wohl eines der Kernprobleme zu sein, sie bewegen sich auf schmalem Grad, aber immernoch mehr auf der Seite des Gesetzes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn diese ganzen Neo-Nazis ein Hakenkreuz tragen müssten, damit man sie sofort als solche erkennt, denn das hat doch damals mit dem Davidstern schon ganz gut funktioniert, aber eigentlich müsste man sie ja schon an der Form der Nase erkennen. 

Ob es hier manche auch noch gut heißen, wenn Namen von Mitgliedern des Schwarzen Blocks veröffentlich werden?


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> Das scheint wohl eines der Kernprobleme zu sein, sie bewegen sich auf  schmalem Grad, aber immernoch mehr auf der Seite des Gesetzes.



Und genau das sollte geändert werden...


----------



## Adam West (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Und genau das sollte geändert werden...


 
Dann verschiebt sich der Grad nur und es wird angepasst 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn diese ganzen  Neo-Nazis ein Hakenkreuz tragen müssten, damit man sie sofort als solche  erkennt, denn das hat doch damals mit dem Davidstern schon ganz gut  funktioniert, aber eigentlich müsste man sie ja schon an der Form der  Nase erkennen.



Das wäre dann wiederrum nicht erlaubt. Politische Meinung darf nicht zum Zweck der Diskriminierung verwendet werden.
Klar, worauf du hinauswillst, ist ersichtlich, aber wie gesagt, dann würde die anderen die Rechten auch nur versuchen zu diskriminieren, was sie nicht besser dastehen lassen würde.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ob es hier manche auch noch gut heißen, wenn Namen von Mitgliedern des Schwarzen Blocks veröffentlich werden?



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Das mit dem Schwarzen Block war an jemand anders gerichtet. 

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass man, wenn man gegen Nazis vorgeht, sich nicht wie Nazis verhalten sollte.


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



> Dann verschiebt sich der Grad nur und es wird angepasst



Stimmt...


----------



## derP4computer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Die Seite geht nicht.
Anonymous sollten erst mal vor ihrer eigenen Haustür fegen, egal wogegen sie sind, ob links oder rechts, mitte, reiche, arme usw.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Finde das eine gute Sache. Dass Parteien, wie die NPD, erlaubt sind, ist schon kurios genug. Wenn man sich alleine mal deren Plakate anguckt, dreht sich einem ja alles um.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Bei uns in Österreich wäre so etwas wie die NPD nicht möglich, aber trotzdem gibt es Neo-Nazis, also was sollte ein Verbot der Partei denn verbessern, außer dass man den Überblick verliert?


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Unterbinden kann man es nicht, aber warum noch fördern, in dem man solche Parteien erlaubt? Nachher bekommt die Partei so einen Aufschwung und dann ist es wieder zu spät.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Anonymus sollte sich aus den Aufgaben des Staates raushalten. Am Ende schaden die mehr als sie nützen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Unterbinden kann man es nicht, aber warum noch fördern, in dem man solche Parteien erlaubt? Nachher bekommt die Partei so einen Aufschwung und dann ist es wieder zu spät.


Wenn man die Partei verbietet, suchen sie sich einen anderen Weg, eine andere Partei und dann verliert man den Überblick über diese Gruppe. 

So kann man wenigstens schauen, was sie wo machen und sich etwas dagegen überlegen und man kann auch direkt die Mitglieder erreichen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ob es hier manche auch noch gut heißen, wenn Namen von Mitgliedern des Schwarzen Blocks veröffentlich werden?


 
Genauso sehr 
Konnte das Pack beider Seiten eh noch nie ausstehen 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei uns in Österreich wäre so etwas wie die NPD  nicht möglich, aber trotzdem gibt es Neo-Nazis, also was sollte ein  Verbot der Partei denn verbessern, außer dass man den Überblick  verliert?


 
So viel besser sind die Jungs um Haider nun wirklich nicht gewesen...


----------



## Larsen (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man die Partei verbietet, suchen sie sich einen anderen Weg, eine andere Partei und dann verliert man den Überblick über diese Gruppe.
> 
> So kann man wenigstens schauen, was sie wo machen und sich etwas dagegen überlegen und man kann auch direkt die Mitglieder erreichen.


 
So schauts aus.
Raffen nur leider die wenigsten.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anonymous veröffentlicht Enthüllungsportal gegen Rechte*

Für weitere Diskussionen geht es bitte im Kommentar-Thread der Main-Seite weiter: Anonymous erklärt angeblichen NPD-Spendern und Nazis in Deutschland den Krieg - hacker, anonymous

Personenbezogene Daten bleiben personenbezogene Daten. Egal von wem. Die Links zum Forum habe ich deswegen entfernt.

-CLOSED-


----------

